# Humour - NOS



## Mari

"Dogs come when they're called; cats take a message and get back to you later." ~ Mary Bly


----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## Peter

An small spaceship lands in the middle of Sahara desert. An alien jumps out and rolls in the sand saying "Sand, sand, I am rich!"


----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MHealthJo

*claps*


----------



## Banned




----------



## Mari

I could not find anything funny to cheer me but when I saw this sign yesterday I was wondering why we have to worry about hats on the road!?!


----------



## gooblax

Mari said:


> I could not find anything funny to cheer me but when I saw this sign yesterday I was wondering why we have to worry about hats on the road!?!


Maybe because these guys are known to frequent the area?


----------



## Mari

or maybe it was this guy


----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari

Best of Muppet show 3 - Sandra Bullock (mahna mahna).mp4


----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## making_art

Thanks for these, Mari.....Peanuts give me warm fuzzies...


----------



## MHealthJo

I have never really been exposed to much Peanuts, I had no idea how deep they were! I'm going to have to read more!


----------



## making_art

The artist "Shulz" lived with depression.

Schulz Sketched Own Life in 'Peanuts' Strip : NPR

8 things you didn | PBS NewsHour


----------



## rdw

I love Peanuts - always one of my favourites.


----------



## Mari




----------



## rdw

Haha - good one!!:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Mari

Does anyone have any jokes or such that might cheer me a bit?


----------



## MHealthJo

Mari said:


> Does anyone have any jokes or such that might cheer me a bit?


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

"Scientists discovered a supermassive black hole at the center of the Milky Way, contradicting their chewy caramel center theory." ~ My Firefox Browser


----------



## MHealthJo




----------



## Mari

Sometimes comics are too true to be truly funny yet well worth the effect!


----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

"Estimated amount of glucose used by an adult human brain each day, expressed in M&Ms: 250" ~ _Harper's Index_, October 1989


----------



## Harebells




----------



## Daniel

.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Australian version:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

That’s hilarious


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I know.  I loved the F-chord workaround


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Since gooblax mentioned Mr. Bean:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Gardening also builds frustration tolerance:


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


>


Me while playing Pokemon Go.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



sounds like basic product safety research was omitted here!
i can almost smell the pending law suit costs


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, I just read it was pulled before being released nationally.


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Meanwhile in America:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

How to (desperately) heat up pizza in a microwave-free hotel room:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Found on Twitter:*

"What if we DID start the fire?"

"Being popular on twitter is like being the most popular person in a gas station. Neat but maybe don’t brag about it."

"*writes tweet*
*refreshes timeline 473 times in 10 minutes*
*sees one Like*
*feels the rush of affirmation*"

"My imaginary boyfriend gets all my nudes, and he says nice things like, 'Baby, you look thin. Have a brownie'."

"In a world of people I want to stab, I don’t wanna stab you."

"Hey! Stop staring at my eyes! My breasts are down here!"

"I have confirmed that Staples does in fact sell staples, now off to Dicks I go."

"Date: What do you do?
Me: [holds up menu] you just choose a meal from this book of food"

"People said I was wasting my time playing Tetris, but here I am, loading the dishwasher like a beast."

"My son doesn’t like mozzarella sticks. I just left him on the side of the road. I wish him well."

"HER: I once broke up with a guy for saying 'I could care less'.
ME: Haha - that idiot! [nervous] Of course it's 'I could care fewer'."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel, noticed you started posting a few Bizzaro comics after I posted one 
I never actually went to the site but one of my programmer mailing list posts one along with Dilbert every once in while.


----------



## Daniel

For the Fourth of July BBQ:


----------



## GaryQ

Man if I saw that at a BBQ I'd think I had died and went straight to hell


----------



## GaryQ

Speaking of Dilbert...

This one's for  @gooblax


----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ


----------



## GaryQ

@David, 

That's a tiny box. Remember my pics? :rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel

Re: bacon

Soy bacon isn't too bad in a BLT.  

Costs more than real bacon though.

Of course, all bacons lack the personality of Canadian bacon


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> Of course, all bacons lack the personality of Canadian bacon



I must admit dear sweet bacon I do not love you for your personality... It's purely a physical thing:love-it:


----------



## GaryQ

Speaking of bacon...
Now this is my kind of sandwich/sub. (just avoid eating the little flag and you shouldn't have any digestion issues 

Disclaimer: I can not be held liable or responsible for high blood pressure, heart attacks or any other problems if you actually try to eat one of these!


----------



## Daniel

And it's arguably healthy since it is caffeine free.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Mmmmm.... gluten and bacon...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> And it's arguably healthy since it is caffeine free.



Well kinda yes and no...
you'd probably need a couple litres of Pepsi to wash it down


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Harebells




----------



## Daniel

Someone's Monday:


----------



## Daniel

7 years of married life vs. 2 months:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

7 years of married life plus 2 kids.

And maybe a dozen corgis?


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## forgetmenot

David Baxter said:


> 7 years of married life plus 2 kids.
> 
> And maybe a dozen corgis?



Three children now too  aww Harry and Meagan so in love with other.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

August 2nd


August 3rd


August 4th


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

^ Well that'll do it :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my SM-T713 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From another comedy TV show:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Comment about an automatic trash can featuring a touch-free sensor (that runs on batteries):

"What a time to be alive, plugging in our trash cans."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ


----------



## GaryQ

Good one :lol:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

..


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

^ I'm laughing way more at that than I should be :lol:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

I’m still laughing out loud literally at that last one :rofl:


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



I actually kinda like that stuff.


----------



## Daniel

Now everyone knows what to get you for Christmas


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel

Of course, no one is stupid.   Just ignorant and entitled 

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## GaryQ

Technically and politically correct but...

one thing dealing with with people all my life some take stupidity to unbelievable heights.


----------



## Daniel

And in the good old days,  if you spent $3,000 on a computer,  you knew where the power button was. 

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

This is what happens when you legalize marijuana... 1 of 2 possible options:

1 - Mother Nature is stoned on the job all the time now 
2 - The weatherman is stoned on the job all the time now

Right now option 1 gets my vote!
Even colder temps predicted for here


----------



## Daniel

Who wants an ocean-side Vancouver lifestyle anyway?


----------



## GaryQ

Definitely not me! I’ll keep the cold. 10 C in a constant rainy wet winter environment combined with little sunlight hours wouldn’t be a very effective antidepressant and definitely not easy on aging joints. 

- They said to go on a vacation last winter to cheer me up: Came back even more depressed; went to “HongCouver”, British Columbia (not a real story lol)


----------



## Daniel

> - They said to go on a vacation last winter to cheer me up: Came back even more depressed; went to “HongCouver”, British Columbia (not a real story lol)



That's why I still go back to Florida.  True story:  Going on a cruise to Key West, the Caribbean and Mexico next year!


----------



## Daniel

Nicknames of Vancouver - Wikipedia


----------



## GaryQ

I guess the most important one would not be visible on a button 

I go to the food bank because I’m poor. i only make $100,000 a year.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> That's why I still go back to Florida.  True story:  Going on a cruise to Key West, the Caribbean and Mexico next year!



Well im going on a cruise tomorrow...
to Winnipeg... once I hit the highway I push the button and I’m cruising


----------



## Daniel

And there's less risk of getting a stomach virus that way, unless you stop at a Chipotle.


----------



## GaryQ

Think I’m extremely safe when it comes to not getting sick from Chipotle’s 



After posting i noticed the final comment: OR MOVE! :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

Do you like Taco Del Mar?   It looks pretty good


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I like taco places, and Tex-Mex food in general but in the past 5-10 years most have gone out of business in the Ottawa area. Now there's just like Pho and Thai places on every corner. 

I even didn't even mind Taco Bell, until they went nuts and started selling french fries or poutine and everything else you can think of with taco sauce or salsa on everything. I think that was an attempt to expand their customer base. Instead, it just killed the existing base and next thing you know they were out of business.


----------



## Daniel

You can't walk a few blocks without running into a Mexican restaurant in Arizona.


----------



## Mari

fftopic2: :smack: rder:


----------



## Daniel

I tried to stop them


----------



## GaryQ

Mari said:


> fftopic2: :smack: rder:



:rofl:
We have to be lenient or we'd be splitting off more threads that we actually start with the way some threads get all ADHD'd ('specially with Daniel and David )

Although, if I think about it, technically, it's about the only thread where OFF TOPIC isn't really off topic.


----------



## GaryQ

Who's smoking weed? I wish they would talk to each other 

The Weatherman?



Or Mother Nature? (Bit hard to see but it's STILL snowing) :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel

What does this have to do with Mexican food or my upcoming cruise?  

Seriously, it does look very peaceful!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> What does this have to do with Mexican food or my upcoming cruise?



Absolutely nothing! 

Yet strangely it's actually related to the thread in question: HOMOR - NOS mg: 
​


Daniel said:


> Seriously, it does look very peaceful!



 It is very peaceful compared to the city.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Taco shmaco, 

I'm not a fan of food that crumbles and falls apart when you try to eat it. -> YES TACOS!

Fajitas! Now they hold together when wrapped properly!


----------



## Daniel

> I'm not a fan of food that crumbles and falls apart when you try to eat it. -> YES TACOS!



Then you just have more tacos (mini tacos)!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Or have the soft tacos... but I love fajitas too,


----------



## Daniel

I mostly switched to soft myself after chipping a tooth on a stale taco at Taco Bell.  Glad I had dental insurance.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Still on topic (for the time being)


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my Z839 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Thankfully there was no one here when I saw that last post! I was laughing like an idiot.... still am :rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Not too bad, only took me 3 days to click like on that last post


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## David Baxter PhD

This is probably the single most aggravating post on any tech forum or tech support site!


----------



## GaryQ

No argument here or objections to the poor guys outcome in the cartoon :rofl:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

^^^^^ I heard of NON BIO-DEGRAGABLE packaging but that one ^^^ belongs in a museum


----------



## David Baxter PhD

At 09.55. Such precision.


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Hey dats me 
except this dude no where near as good looking as me 

As Steve used to say:
“the difference between an optimist and a pessimist is that the pessimist knows all the facts”


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Trump's plan for border security?


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I absolutely LOVE this meme/gal! Maybe I’ll make the outfit for Halloween!
😆👍

- - - Updated - - -

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

OMG, that’s MEEEEEE! &#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56611;&#55357;&#56834;&#55358;&#56618;&#55358;&#56691;

- - - Updated - - -

BAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAAA!!!!!!  🤣😂🤣😂

- - - Updated - - -

So... What does “NOS” mean?

*scratching head*

“No Obvious Segue?”
“Nonsequential Overt Silliness?”
“Noble Obstreperous Salubriosity”

- - - Updated - - -

Okay, this is my husband. He’s not originally from Florida, but that’s where I met him... And that “Unfortunate Series of Medical Events” definitely describes my husband...


----------



## Mari

Not Otherwise Specified 
and I have no idea what your meme/gal post means


----------



## GaryQ

Mari said:


> Not Otherwise Specified
> and I have no idea what your meme/gal post means



Thanks Mari, I thought it meant No Official Subject. (Pretty close)

And a big ditto on that meme/gal post.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> So... What does “NOS” mean?
> 
> *scratching head*
> 
> “No Obvious Segue?”
> “Nonsequential Overt Silliness?”
> “Noble Obstreperous Salubriosity”



"Not Otherwise Specified"

It's a term from DSM diagnoses. For example, if you wanted to use a diagnosis of Personality Disorder but weren't sure what type, you could use "Personality Disorder, NOS".


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I think Holly has been going through this thread and commenting, not realizing it's 42 pages long and we don't know which post she's referring to.


----------



## GaryQ

Since we're on the subject of NOS:

It could also be the Nitrous oxide Section :facepalm:


> *Nitrous oxide* is a colorless and odorless substance that's also known as “laughing gas.” When inhaled, the gas slows down the body's reaction time. This results in a calm, euphoric feeling. ​*Nitrous oxide can be used to treat pain. It also functions as a mild sedative.​*



And since David mentioned Personality Disorder in the NOS section:

My doc "psychologically manipulated" me to go self-check myself into the psych ward for suicide prevention in x-mas 2011.

The shrink on duty that saw me in ER after almost an hour came to the conclusion all I had was a personality Disorder (end of sentence). So when I get out and see my doc I say doc he said I had a personality disorder.... what the **** is a personality disorder? Seems quite vague to me  He replies literally "that's what they say now when they don't have a ****** clue what's wrong with you."

Fast forward to late 2015  when I had a severe breakdown and panic attack doc got me to see the new shrink in his clinic. Son of a female dog, it's the same clown that I saw at the ER in 2011! I didn't remember him. but sure as heck remembered his "diagnosis" but he kindly notified me of the fact. (Great start!) Then after going through my file comes to the realization that a "personality disorder" would be the least of my problems. This psychiatrist that I refer to as Dr. RosenClown wrote back to my doc that I was not interested in therapy (correction: I said Can't afford therapy... big difference there)and that I was only focused on Tourette's and Clonidine. But then again he also told me that he had never heard of Clonidine being used to treat TS and that after speaking to his "colleagues" none of them had heard of it being used for it too. Guess none of them have heard of Google either :facepalm:His letter to my doc was sent to my disability insurer with the rest of my medical file in 2016. he could have gotten my disability cut off for saying I was not interested in therapy! (When she told me it cost me 63$ to fax the forms I said huh? She said there was a lot of pages. I said can I get a copy of what was sent? she said sure pick it up when you come. That's when I saw his "report") I think my doc avoided telling me afraid I'd go beat up his co-worker at that moment being just a couple doors from his. My doc is a smart guy  

"Scotty beam me back to 2019 please". Feels like I'm in 1950's when it comes to psychiatry in this province.

On the same funny psychiatrist note: everyone blames everyone else for my chronic MDD and after seeing one psychiatrist he manages by miracle to get me an appointment to go see another lady psychiatrist. I get there, wait 30 mins she comes out tells me she wrote my doc that she agreed with the first one and told me he was an idiot. important note: SHE NEVER SAW ME! Made me go there to tell me she wasn't going to see me. So, I tell my doc she said he was an idiot. He says: I know she told me herself, literally :rofl:  

if my current disability medical review passes GO, I can breath for another little bit and definitely confirm once again that my Doc is the greatest... holding breath... they have this great way of increasing anxiety (maybe for fun) Please have your forms sent to us by Feb 12th. "Once we review your file if there is any change to your benefits we will notify you. If you don't hear back from us you your disability will continue without change"  Great don't tell me if all is OK let me wait for nothing...  My anxiety is cured now :facepalm:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Okay, so then it's probably good that I eat about 250 M&Ms per day???

- - - Updated - - -

I forgot that when I see an ancient post, and then reply/respond to it, it doesn't put my reply under the post I commented on... It stacks them at the end of the entire thread...  Sorry about that, Mari! lol I can't remember which one I was laughing at...

- - - Updated - - -

LAWL  Yeah, sorry about that Dr. Baxter...  *facepalm*

- - - Updated - - -

Speaking of ADHD...

The Unofficial ADHD Test...
The  ADHD Test for Adults - YouTube
I think I have about a million points...


Well, my fourth alarm went off telling me I absolutely have to go to bed now because it's 2 am. And if I don't go to bed now I'll be up until about 2 am...

Night night!


----------



## GaryQ

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> I forgot that when I see an ancient post, and then reply/respond to it, it doesn't put my reply under the post I commented on... It stacks them at the end of the entire thread...  Sorry about that, Mari! lol I can't remember which one I was laughing at!



The trick is to click the button that says “Reply with quote” with pretty much anything that isn’t one or two posts back. Like I just did for this response. Then you can delete the non relevant stuff between the start QOUTE and end /QUOTE tags. They are enclosed in [ ] but if I did trype it this way it would have looked like this:


> and end


 and that wouldn’t be much help lol

i use the old forum theme but I’m pretty sure it’s located somewhat like in this pic


----------



## GaryQ

A vehicle, with a large chunk of snow on its top drives along Route 20 after digging out after a massive snow fall in Lancaster, N.Y. Wednesday, Nov. 19, 2014​


This guy takes stupidity to serious heights :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


> The trick is to click the button that says “Reply with quote” with pretty much anything that isn’t one or two posts back.



Ah-HA! Thank you so much, GaryQ! lol

 Hm... Maybe I will stick to using the iPad or the PC: it’s hard to see everything on the cell phone...  I have a good-sized screen, but because I’ve increased the text size to a million, sometimes buttons overlap, or cover what I’m typing. My eyes got old, and even with my “computer glasses” it’s still easy for my eyes to get all tired and cross.  Well, my right eye gets cross. The left one has better temperament, but of course it doesn’t see as well as the right eye.


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ

Artificial intelligence = stupidity at it's finest:

Amazon makes me :rofl: sometimes with their suggestions... well, quite often to be precise...




Would be nice to know where they got the ideas that:
for one I needed 3 phones for a single person in a 1 bedroom apartment (no I don't need on in the bathroom)
and two that I would have a land line in the first place.

Bonus: I bought a cheap plastic microwave baby bottle sterilizer 3 years ago as it seemed like the easiest and cheapest thing to use (at the time) to sterilize my DIY Vaping supplies and glass bottles.... Since that day I keep getting baby stuff suggestions all the time :facepalm:


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel

Since Gary doesn't have a phone yet in his bathroom:


----------



## Daniel

For the alternative medicine crowd:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>




Old tech joke Daniel! Is that what they are teaching you leading up to your Master's degree? 

I have a feeling that the obfuscated analogy using Hexadecimal representations of the 1st and 16,777,216th values of the 24-bit-RGB color wheel have the potential of levitating slightly above the cranium of the average 21st century homosapien though. 

Sorry, I just couldn't resist the temptation. I did make a failed attempt at trying to avoid it though but it was just simply too strong an itch to resist


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Old tech joke Daniel!



You mean classic.   Like a Ford with the original transmission from 2001.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> You mean classic.   Like a Ford with the original transmission from 2001.



I stand corrected 

So what does that define my 2000 Ford Focus with original engine and transmission and 126.5k KMs? A collectors item?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> You mean classic.   Like a Ford with the original transmission from 2001.



You mean Gerald Ford?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> I stand corrected
> 
> So what does that define my 2000 Ford Focus with original engine and transmission and 126.5k KMs? A collectors item?



A dinosaur?


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> A dinosaur?



You know dinosaur bones alone are worth a lot of money and there are plenty of potential buyers for them since they are all in museums.

And mine is still ALIVE! 
Think I need to get it appraised now.


----------



## Daniel

I have a Ford Ranger a few years older than your Focus, and it is not bad after almost 300k miles.   But everyone tries to pass me when I drive it.  So it is mostly for getting hay for the chickens.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> I have a Ford Ranger a few years older than your Focus, and it is not bad after almost 300k miles.   But everyone tries to pass me when I drive it.  So it is mostly for getting hay for the chickens.



I know we’re in a humor thread but wouldn’t getting it and other things delivered be more cost effective than keeping a vehicle plated and insured for minimum use? Although not being dependent on anyone does add a plus value.


----------



## Daniel

We need it for other things like occasionally hauling OSB and other lumber, etc.   I cannot imagine my husband living without a pickup truck.  That would be like me not having Internet access haha.

The insurance is not expensive since it is considered a pleasure vehicle by the insurance company.

Incidentally, Lowes charges $75 to deliver anything to our rural address.


----------



## GaryQ

On the subject of old things:

Manitoba (probably other places too) real estate cow dung translation:

Turn of the century character home in the heart of the city needs a little TLC a rare Great opportunity for you to own this one of a kind home. Better hurry at this price it won’t be available long!

Translates into de-pooped English to:

Old run down house falling apart because we don’t renovate our crack house rentals. Right smack in the center of town where you have plenty of neighbors watching you come and go waiting to break in or vandalize your property for fun where access to any and all illicit drugs is accessible without leaving your front porch. Hurry up and take this one off the owner’s hands before the city inspectors finally do their job and condemn it to be torn down (that’s the before it’s gone part) Real value = assesses land value - tear down costs but we want twice as much as it’s worth because it’s full of people crazy enough to buy it at that reduced for quick sale price.

Funny, but at the same time realistically sad. Installing I’ve been in so many rentals that are health and safety hazards that should be condemned owned by slum lords taking advantage of the poor especially the poor working class.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> I cannot imagine my husband living without a pickup truck.  That would be like me not having Internet access haha.



Point well made


----------



## GaryQ

I love Going to Walmart... sometimes I get great deals but more often great laughs with their new guaranteed unbeatable price stickers (They also brag that they check godzillion prices too)

heres one example taken yesterday:


Great, expensive but Dollarama sells Burns flakes of ham (same size) for $1.25

Maybe the unbeatable stands for “nobody sells it for more than we do” :facepalm:


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


>


Where do you get your Dilberts from? My colleague must get them from the same place cause he always sends the same ones. :lol:


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> Where do you get your Dilberts from? My colleague must get them from the same place cause he always sends the same ones. :lol:



Is he a programmer/geek/nerd/etc? 

I get mine every once in a while (and others I have posted) from my CodeProject.com daily news emails.
I love the guy's quick wit that prepares the daily news emails! His smart *ss comments that he adds below the article links are pretty funny. 

snapshot example:


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> Is he a programmer/geek/nerd/etc?


Well he's an engineer, so... I'll let you finish that sentence. 



GaryQ said:


> I get mine every once in a while (and others I have posted) from my CodeProject.com daily news emails.
> I love the guy's quick wit that prepares the daily news emails! His smart *ss comments that he adds below the article links are pretty funny.
> snapshot example:


Thanks, that could be it. :lol:


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> Well he's an engineer, so... I'll let you finish that sentence.
> 
> Thanks, that could be it. :lol:



:rofl:

Only engineer I had as a friend back in Québec was a forestry engineer (think that's the proper English term) He was a great guy smart, dorky but really spaced out sometimes... he already had 3 accidents rear ending other cars back then and was only mid 30's at the time. Needles to say that I would not let him drive after me


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ

I love these stupid free programs that are available to do your taxes. 

Stupidity #1 With only 3 actual amounts to enter besides my personal info the FREE PC version of the software keeps telling me that according to my input they recommend I upgrade to the paid version. Seriously? With no taxable income to declare they think I need  the paid version to get the best tax refund possible. OK I get it they need to make money... 

Stupidity #2 lies in the fact after I've filed my tax return and they think for some reason I need the paid online version 

Stupidity #3 As if I'd even think of entering my personal and tax info and return via the web dream on!

Stupidity #4 I actually use the same software for the last 3 years and still let this crap advertising get to me :facepalm: 

email clip for fun


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Maybe THAT is what my desktop is doing.


----------



## GaryQ

Then I guess my server was feeling really unappreciated 
Hence the importance of communication in all relationships


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

^^^ Yep to give you the longest detour route though construction zones and road blocks. But you'll get there eventually.

But don't forget to pray hard if you're on a Windows Phone: 


> _Please be extremely patient and do not power off your phone while we apply the latest and greatest bugs.
> It will take forever and If you are really lucky it might not crash or reboot in an endless loop and might actually work after!_


----------



## GaryQ

On the subject of computers and networks some people have been complaining about:


----------



## GaryQ

This almost deserves its own thread: “Artificial Intelligence a replacement for natural stupidity!”
Like I need another instant pot when I don’t even know where to store the one I already bought.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@gooblax


----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


>


Looks like a crossover between Pokemon and Aqua Teen Hunger Force, which is disturbing enough in its own right. :lol:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

The World’s Last Blockbuster Has No Plans to Close


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Not everyone appreciates advances in technology...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

_Posted on Facebook:_

 Vet: "Well, your lizard has certainly lived a luxurious life so far. Time for a change I think." 

  You know your life went wrong somewhere when you're having weekly weigh-ins with your dragon. #fatcamp


----------



## GaryQ

^^^ I don’t get that ☝️


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## David Baxter PhD

GaryQ said:


> ^^^ I don’t get that ☝️





> _Posted on Facebook:_
> 
> Vet: "Well, your lizard has certainly lived a luxurious life so far. Time for a change I think."
> 
> You know your life went wrong somewhere when you're having weekly weigh-ins with your dragon. #fatcamp



I just thought it was funny. It's a lizard, Harry Potter. They don't normally get fat in the wild. But bring it indoors as a pet and suddenly it develops problems normally seen only in the human species.


----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

lol It’s because the Rooster is set to go off at the “Spring Ahead” mode.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hopefully we don’t get a 2nd one... Don’t put away your winter clothes yet... You’ll jinx us aaaall!!! lol


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Carl Rogers joke:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Found on Facebook this morning...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Google April Fools video:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> Google April Fools video...



That was awesome! [emoji23][emoji23][emoji23]

How many scientists does it take to change a tulip bulb?



Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Yes. It’s the only way to get a little fresh air and some residual sunlight on my pale white winter legs.


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I think I've seen that movie. Do NOT get out of your car and start yelling, "Hello?".


----------



## Daniel

Haha...The special of the day...is YOU!  mg:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

My whole adult life, I have noticed that demographic surveys can both provide flattery and induce anxiety.



Imagine being 44 or 45 and already on the verge of a midlife crisis


----------



## Daniel

First day at work:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> First day at work:



Black Bear Lives Matter


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I can bearly believe what I'm seeing...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari

I am looking for a house but a picture is about all I can afford! You have to open the link to appreciate this one 



http://torontorealtyblog.com/archives/15280


----------



## David Baxter PhD

The outside is deceptive... doesn't look that bad, although it may not be your preferred style.
 @Mari is right. You have to click through to the inside photos to really appreciate what a monstrosity this is... hidjus.


----------



## Daniel

That is why I prefer to buy all my future real estate at the shed department at Home Depot


----------



## gooblax

If you ever need a place to host year-round Halloween parties or haunted houses, or film horror movies.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Actually, Australia has been making some excellent movies lately, horror, sci fi, mystery, thriller, all genres. I've been impressed with how many of the movies I've enjoyed over the last 10 years are Australian, perhaps because previously I never thought of Australia as having much of a film industry.


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



Oh my that's hilarious* IP* my pants (almost) on that one :rofl:


----------



## GaryQ

Mari said:


> I am looking for a house but a picture is about all I can afford! You have to open the link to appreciate this one
> 
> 
> 
> http://torontorealtyblog.com/archives/15280



Looks like it might have been a Liberace fan that did the "décor" don't recall seeing no candelabras though


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! This made me snort a little. 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Mari said:


> I am looking for a house but a picture is about all I can afford! You have to open the link to appreciate this one...



I wonder if the previous resident had agoraphobia and/or was a hoarder... Hear me out.

A friend of mine had an uncle that passed away several years ago. He was a hoarder (probably because everything came INto the house and nothing went out)...

This fellow had what looked like bathroom tiles stuck to the ceiling in several rooms. And it looked like he ordered a few things online. And not just one item of each. He had five restaurant-style sugar jars, with the silver lid that you lift up the little top and it has a hinge so the sugar can pour out. He had, literally, a room of books and magazines all piled on piles of more piles of said books and magazines.

I’m sure if a hoarder/person with no desire to leave the house had enough time, that person would try several things. And if you never go out or into other people’s homes and seldom have people come into your house, who is gonna tell you that uh, you might not want to leave those burgundy or floral bathroom tiles on your ceiling? 

Or it could just be this person had an obsession with woodworking...
And copper, and other metals, apparently. And a disturbing amount of love for the colour red and orange......

If I never came out of my house I’d probably have paintings covering the walls. Or on the walls themselves.  And the furniture. 

Or it could just be someone who doesn’t care what others think...

lol Wow!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

A couple is getting married at an airports baggage claim, where they met

"To our knowledge, we have never had a wedding at the airport," a spokesperson for Cleveland Hopkins International Airport told CBS News on Saturday... 

The wedding ceremony will be held at baggage claim No. 6.


----------



## Daniel

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> Or it could just be this person had an obsession with woodworking...
> And copper, and other metals, apparently. And a disturbing amount of love for the colour red and orange......



As obsessed as they were unappreciated 

It was the idea of a "self-trained artist":



> In 1994, Nikolay Synkov, a Russian naval engineer, came to the United States with his wife Tatiyana and their three children. Like countless others, he came to America seeking opportunity and prosperity. He found both by starting a small business—a home repair company that would indulge his unfulfilled passion for architecture...
> 
> For four years, Synkov would work 40-hour weeks leading a team of at least seven, including his children, in the fulfilment of a remarkable vision. This was no mere remodeling project. Synkov, who now describes himself as a self-trained artist working within the medium of the “single-family home”, wanted the house to give voice to an idea. That idea, as explained in a 2008 profile in Connecticut’s Hartford magazine, was “that peace is more honorable than the tragedy of war.” By the end of Synkov’s work, the house would be nearly double its original size and accompanied by well over 100 pages of accompanying documentation and poetry inspired by the paintings and writings of Wassily Kandinsky, the ideas of German philosopher Martin Heidegger, and Slavic migration, among other things.
> 
> 
> Appalling Zillow listing is also American dream.



Shockingly, it is still for sale as no one has bought it yet:



> *SERIOUS BUYERS ONLY PLEASE! This is a fascinating home.* Located in the highly sought-after neighborhood of Avon, this home sits in top rated school districts and convenient vicinity to shops. Outside an expansive porch allows you to view the beautiful property where you can stroll out through a gazebo.
> 
> 24 Brentwood Dr, Avon, CT 06001 - realtor.comÂ®


----------



## Daniel

Perfect gift for parents of young children:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



Im An Adult Now (Original 1986 Version) - YouTube


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

At a bike event in South Africa (2016):

Cyclists chased by an ostrich. The funniest thing youll see today - YouTube


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> At a bike event in South Africa (2016):
> 
> Cyclists chased by an ostrich. The funniest thing youll see today - YouTube



OMG, I laughed really hard at that one!!! [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

^^^ Now that’s funny! :rofl:


----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Instant Pot's baby brother, Instant Cup:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

https://twitter.com/AliceAvizandum/status/902428958653911041


(As an aside, is this the best way to share stuff from Twitter on here? I didn't want to awkwardly copy/paste so just went with the screenshot and link.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD

gooblax said:


> (As an aside, is this the best way to share stuff from Twitter on here? I didn't want to awkwardly copy/paste so just went with the screenshot and link.)



I'm not sure there is a good way to embed tweets in vBulletin. It's easy and built in to Xenforo if I ever convert to that here.


----------



## gooblax

David Baxter said:


> I'm not sure there is a good way to embed tweets in vBulletin. It's easy and built in to Xenforo if I ever convert to that here.


Ok thanks. I can't imagine there'll ever be much need for tweet embedding on here.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

True. And to be honest the number of active users here currently makes it hard to justify the cost of converting.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


> True. And to be honest the number of active users here currently makes it hard to justify the cost of converting.



I thought PsychLinks was positively TEEMING with active users! 
                      [emoji226]  
                 [emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]
 [emoji222]        [emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]
                 [emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]
                      [emoji226]




Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

Especially for a Canadian website.    Isn't Canada mostly empty space, not unlike outer space?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

There was a time when it was quite busy. But mental health forums haven't lost a lot of ground to social media for people looking for information or support.

That's unfortunate because there is a huge amount of misinformation and quackery on social media and it's not filtered.


----------



## GaryQ

Quackery and "My Cousin's mother's sister's boyfriend's neice uses this and it works unstantly" sells better.

After all who wants to work on their problems when there's all that easy BS floating around ?


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel

And the winner for best online fish-and-snail artwork is...


----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ I totally agree. Awesome work!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Occasionally it’s my keys while they’re in my hand :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel

My previous history:


----------



## Daniel

Geeky and other "brace yourself" memes:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

I had arranged a school of fish to point to a snail... Now they look like... Um... Something else...  Austin powers - it looks like a giant..... - YouTube

UPDATE: And also it looks like I forgot to press “Reply” so I didn’t reply about the fish thingy until now... D’OH.

And, uh, thanks for enjoying my fish/snail emoji art... lol I’m now embarrassed for another reason. [emoji3526]  lol


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

——————-[emoji226]
—————[emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]
[emoji222]-——[emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]
—————[emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226][emoji226]
——————-[emoji226]

There. That’s how it was supposed to look...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> Geeky and other "brace yourself" memes:



Damn, these are funny.... [emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]

Well they’re ALL funny. 



Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



Therapy Vineyards Ltd - Products - Pink Freud 2017

On the other hand, I can’t drink most
wines without getting a migraine... So I’m gonna check these out:

Non alcoholic alcohol free wines from Carl Jung - Carl Jung Wines


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


>



OMG, this made me snort. lol


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

GaryQ said:


>



Hee hee hee hee hee hee heeeeee...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Those last 2 are hilarious 

I should actually keep a link to Dilbert cartoons in me browsers. I haven't been getting any in my CodeProject daily emails in quite some time


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



I'm a pretty sure I posted this one a long time ago. Still one of the good ones though!
Maybe Daniel can see if he can find it. I sure as heck gave up a long time ago on trying to find duplicate IMAGES on the forum


----------



## Daniel

I believe David is working on an image database of all the images previously posted


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Aaaw! I miss my little brother! Except I would normally be the one who would try to fix HIS computer (software-wise)...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

A look at history maybe?
"New Startup company starts in Daddy's Garage; Waiting for courrier to pick up parcels"
Amazon; The early days?


----------



## Daniel

I remember when Amazon was still young, and I got a hand-written note from an employee in my exchange shipment


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> I remember when Amazon was still young, and I got a hand-written note from an employee in my exchange shipment



He probably hadn't yet been trained on their computer system.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



I think this is one thing  @gooblax and  @forgetmenot can relate to that one  :lol:


----------



## forgetmenot

Yes so correct lol and so much more i could add to that.


----------



## GaryQ

I kind a thought so


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## GaryQ

Some things never change!


----------



## gooblax

GaryQ said:


> I think this is one thing  @*gooblax* and  @*forgetmenot* can relate to that one  :lol:


Absolutely :lol:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> The one with the Gopher Tech Support



That is one of my most favourite!! Sometimes services would go out, especially in rural areas, because these little boogers would chew the cables! [emoji2962]













Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

More Tech Support Critters









Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Last Tech Support for Animals










Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

2 elderly men sneak out of nursing home to attend heavy metal festival - CBS News


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Source: Twisted Peel


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



Pft... and they raised eyes when I said what don’t  kill you ...
Makes you CRAZIER!


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> Cows, Wendel, and discontent...



Ah!! Gary Larson & The Far Side Gallery! lol 

And GaryQ, maybe these are more accurate? lol














Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Best IMDB review ever?  

*The Poison Rose (2019)*

                                  R     |                                             1h 33min                          | Drama,  Thriller      | 24 May 2019 (USA) 

 *Directors: Francesco Cinquemani, George Gallo*


*Writers: Francesco Cinquemani, Luca Giliberto            | 1 more credit »*


*Stars: Brendan Fraser, Famke Janssen, John Travolta            | See full cast & crew »*



*User Reviews*




> *Clean the toilet instead of watching it.*                                              25 May 2019
> 
> Amazing how great actors read a script and  decide to take the part. The film is boring and attempting to recreate a  mood that simply isn't there.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Me and ADHD ^^^



Potentially me and ADHD ^^^



Random pun ^^^


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Not as bad as my teenage years. If you need me to stop talking or slow down, the code word is “BOSCO.”


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

*InternetSlang.com
Internet Slang - Internet Dictionary*

*Internet Slang Words and Computer Slang*On this site you will find a list of slang terms, acronyms and abbreviations as used in websites, on Twitter, ICQ, chat rooms, blogs, SMS, and Internet forums - a complete dictionary of slang.There are many such internet slang words in use, some are more widely understood than others, and new ones are evolving all the time. This list is large but inevitably incomplete; however it contains the more            commonly used slang words and slang terms.*9127 *acronyms are listed at present - if you know of another that should be here then please add an acronym.

Am I the only one that feel like totally illiterate? 9127 Faster to type the whole thing then to look it up mg:


----------



## Daniel

My favorite one so far:

 DDT:	Don't Do That


----------



## GaryQ

Didnt they ban DDT IN THE 70'S?


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I thought it was Anne Murray they banned.


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Didnt they ban DDT IN THE 70'S?



Yes, but we're one tweet away from it coming back


----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

OMG, you guys make me laugh! Thank you for cheering me up! lol

I totally get the online autobiography-recipe thing, where it goes on forever, which is why I just scroll past all of it until I see the actual recipe...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

One thing that actually is longer than your;s and my posts Holly :rofl:


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Good Lord, you’re right, GaryQ!!!! [emoji2]

[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

I never should have posted Dilbert cartoons... I think Daniel is addicted now. Of the last three I'm having trouble picking the funniest


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

I sense someone is havin an outbreak of bizzarOCD today


----------



## Daniel

So one more just to be safe


----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> So one more just to be safe



Thanks for validating my prognosis 

I think i'll have to block out the source links in my future new comic strip posts. 
Don't want to be a source of your Obesssive Comic Disorder getting even more out of hand


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> So one more just to be safe



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!! 

“...Prozac Flowers...” [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787]



Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Socks from the American Heart Association:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


>


I'm jealous. Our "American section" just has disgusting Dr Pepper and we only stock 1 flavour of poptarts these days. Poptarts and flaming hot cheetos are amazing. Although I don't see any peanut butter M&Ms in the picture so Finland is still missing out there.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


>


Maybe they misspelled on purpose to be even more scary


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Lotters will be “shoot?”  [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Gotta take the “o” out of “shoot” and replace the first “t” in “Lotters.”

Love l’otters! [emoji2][emoji1][emoji16][emoji38]




Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!

Edit: to mention that was for the one where the person posted about how important commas are! 

[emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> Lotters will be “shoot?”  [emoji38][emoji38][emoji38]
> 
> Gotta take the “o” out of “shoot” and replace the first “t” in “Lotters.”
> 
> Love l’otters! [emoji2][emoji1][emoji16][emoji38]
> 
> Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk



I think they grade on a curve when you take spelling classes at a gun school


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Whew! Thank God for you all, I’ve had a rough day and these are super-good! lol

So we had a thunderstorm last night. I saw some shapes in the clouds I thought I’d share with you. You might see something else, so if you do, please outline them for me to see! [emoji2]

1.) 
I see Batman and Robin (sideways)...
See below:


2.) 
I see a face or a skull: 


3.) 
I saw a dragon:


4.) 
This was further away but looked like a phoenix or an angel...  Below is a close-up..
 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## gooblax

H011yHawkJ311yBean said:


> You might see something else, so if you do, please outline them for me to see!


Alright, I'll bite  Bit of a fun way to spend some time this evening


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

gooblax said:


> Alright, I'll bite  Bit of a fun way to spend some time this evening



That was awesome!!! Thanks for playing, gooblax!


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



KALE-a-mole!?!! That’s just wrong...  I mean guacamole is already meat-free, so why change that!?! Oh. Maybe there are people with allergies to avocado... [emoji848]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

> KALE-a-mole!?!! That’s just wrong...



I don't judge.  I leave that to Dr. Phil


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


> I don't judge.  I leave that to Dr. Phil



lol I prefer to let a judge judge.  Maybe Judge Judy. [emoji23]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

I love Mitch Hedberg.  Great standup. Unfortunately he also had a drug problem and it killed him at age 37 (cocaine and heroin).


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ @gooblax


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

Proof that a second refrigerator is necessary:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

eeeewwww...


----------



## Daniel

Proof that two processed foods are not always better than one.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

To be fair, I would probably have eeeewwwwed ranch dressing on anything.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

What the heck is this thing that keeps popping up every time I “Like” stuff!? Is there a way to tell that thing to go stuff itself!?

EDIT: yeah, found the tiny print that instructed me that if I check the box it will quit popping up.

I had to read it 4 or 5 times before I saw it. God bless ADHD... [emoji849]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

David Baxter said:


> ranch dressing



Unless it's made well, it can be like lightly-flavored mayonnaise.


----------



## GaryQ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

David Baxter said:


>



BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!!!! [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji1787][emoji23][emoji3526]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Ah! Code!  The thing you write to fix one problem that somehow creates another one... [emoji1]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

From 1996:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*With two microwaves, all power in the city would go down*     by Sharky, _Computerworld
_August 30, 2019 


> Law firm is located in an old house that has been converted to  offices and then, at a later date, brought into the internet age —  somewhat less convincingly.
> 
> Firm calls in IT consultant pilot fish  because it’s been experiencing regular network problems. Fish and  colleagues think these might be power-related, and their troubleshooting  proves them right. The entire second floor of the house, which includes  several offices and the server, is on one power circuit.
> 
> Says one of the law firm’s employees, “Ohhhh, that’s why the circuit breaker trips every time we turn on the microwave.”


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

*Anthony Veneziale: "Stumbling towards intimacy": An improvised TED Talk*
_TEDTalks_
April 2019

In a hilarious, completely improvised talk, improv master Anthony  Veneziale takes to the TED stage for a truly one-of-a-kind performance.  Armed with an audience-suggested topic ("stumbling towards intimacy")  and a deck of slides he's never seen before, Veneziale crafts a  meditation on the intersection of love, language and ... avocados?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

A for effort


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


> A for effort



Maybe in a couple more weeks might be a tad funnier


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


>



Dang that makes my mouth water! And it's healthy there be lettuce


----------



## Daniel

It reminds me of Jerry Lewis, who lived to a nice age of 91.  He would eat a huge plate of bacon sometimes as part of his breakfast.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> @*GaryQ*



That’s awesome I want one!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

@GaryQ you can order one here:

Jeff Dunham Achmed the Dead Terrorist laugh cry Montreal Canadiens I kill you shirt - Cheap T shirts Store Online Shopping


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



I don't understand this one.  Why would the customer be in a checkout aisle with no cashier?


----------



## Daniel

Here are two clues


----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


>


They brought back the scales on our self-checkouts to check the weight of items to make sure they're consistent with how much they're supposed to weigh (i.e. you're not scanning a pack of tissues but loading up a watermellon). As a result, if you want to use your own bag you have to weigh it first. And it's important to use your own bag now that they've removed all single-use plastic bags and you have to pay if you need a plastic bag. But if your own bag weighs more than approximately 0g, it's deemed too heavy and someone has to come and check it.  

It took me about 3 goes before I realised that:
(a) if you have your own bag, you have to weigh it now - failed attempt #1
(b) no, you can't just weigh your empty backpack because it's over the weight limit for a bag - failed attempt #2
(c) even if your bag weight is negligible, you still have to weigh it - failed attempt #3


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> @*GaryQ* you can order one here:
> 
> Jeff Dunham Achmed the Dead Terrorist laugh cry Montreal Canadiens I kill you shirt - Cheap T shirts Store Online Shopping



somehow I think wearing Achmed would start a sh*t fest here... probably have the Mennonite lynch mob trying to hang me or get me evicted or both.

But I love it! Thanks for posting it. Wish I was good like gooblax and holly at doing art stuff would make a great desktop or a poster I’d actually put up on my wall.


----------



## GaryQ

gooblax said:


> They brought back the scales on our self-checkouts to check the weight of items to make sure they're consistent with how much they're supposed to weigh (i.e. you're not scanning a pack of tissues but loading up a watermellon). As a result, if you want to use your own bag you have to weigh it first. And it's important to use your own bag now that they've removed all single-use plastic bags and you have to pay if you need a plastic bag. But if your own bag weighs more than approximately 0g, it's deemed too heavy and someone has to come and check it.
> 
> It took me about 3 goes before I realised that:
> (a) if you have your own bag, you have to weigh it now - failed attempt #1
> (b) no, you can't just weigh your empty backpack because it's over the weight limit for a bag - failed attempt #2
> (c) even if your bag weight is negligible, you still have to weigh it - failed attempt #3



i avoid those self checkouts like the plague. I’d rather deal with a real idiot than a computerized one since all 3 times I tried it was a nightmare and still needed an employee to deal with it.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> i avoid those self checkouts like the plague. I'd rather deal with a real idiot than a computerized one since all 3 times I tried it was a nightmare and still needed an employee to deal with it.



Walmart has redone all their self-checkouts around here, and they work great now.   You don't even have to put anything in the bagging area anymore.   So, in theory, you can buy 10 watermelons and just scan them in your cart.

But to compensate for their more lenient system, it seems you are watched more by the employees compared to the way it was before.


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Walmart has the best watchers. Nobody knows more about watching than Walmart.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

Saturday morning Walmart parking lot Steinbach Manitoba... Question is was he taking the wheels in to get repaired or what?


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

I haven’t had McLaxative in a long time.


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


> Walmart has the best watchers. Nobody knows more about watching than Walmart.



All joking aside. Walmart in Manitoba has a serious theft problem with a religious group whose name I’ll omit but sounds a lot like uterites... they come in groups and the women all wear long dresses they circle to protect from view and walk out with lots of stuff stuffed between their legs in one “drive by”. Heard a story of one lady dropping a huge heavy watermelon on her way out in One store. And because of religious discrimination etc  they feel helpless stopping them to check as they leave because they hide the act so we’ll they don’t t really have any video proof that they actually took anything. 

In in some ways it’s understandable since they are not allowed any of the things they steal on the colonies and would not be allowed to purchase the items in question. Only way is to steal it then the hardest part is to hide it from the colony “gestapo”


----------



## GaryQ

Got an Email WOW!

MEET THE ALL NEW ALEXA DEVICES... :facepalm:

TO BAD YOU CAN'T EMAIL BACK TO THESE BULK EMAILS! (What I would respond posted after email pics...)



… iPhone 5s, $140, Iphone 4s FREE with old contract (and computers and TV and Stereo system)  play music DUH! 



Same as above... but sheesh the weather is as hard to avoid seeing as the time (since it's on every bloody device and computer and on my hygrometer too)  and a BIG good old fashioned thermometer outside 2 feet from my sofa big enough I can read it without glasses and I could actually read it without getting off the sofa if my curtains were not in the way. 2 button presses on my Iphone is easier. And you can't get more "What's the weather like outside than a thermometer right outside your own place if you really want to be sure. FREE!



Every light Switch in here is less that 6 feet away from wherever I am... I think can survive the walk and can definitely use the exercise.



WOW! Only $130 + tax to get Alexa to call someone. If I was that lazy and needed help to call someone I'd get Siri to do it for me after all she actually LIVES in my phone for FREE! :facepalm:



Ignoring the fact that my phone can have like a godzillion different alarms set with individual messages telling me exactly why the heck it's ringing for.... Seriously? 80$ + tax for an alarm clock 

Now the serious part... these are all INDIVIDUAL items... If they were all in one like my phone I'd say OK not bad for the "gotta have one" gadget lovers.

My old iPhone 5S can do all that (heck so can my 4S but it just can't call only because it's not activated anymore) and... like everybody I know... that phone is rarely less than an arms reach away and does a hell of a lot more than all of them combined. Sheesh I could probably buy a new iPhone 11 for just a bit more than the price of these combined :rofl:

And when the day comes where I'm too lazy to get up to turn the lights on myself (which I'll admit does occasionally happen) I just grab the TV remote right next to my bed and turn on the TV. Trust me 58" LED in the bedroom is more than enough light and make sure it's not a white background or you'll be seeing spots for a while!


----------



## gooblax

Yikes. Agreed, I don't need even one of those devices let alone all 5 or 6. Productivity gains are negligible, and I'm not keen on paying for the privilege to plant potential spy devices in my home.


----------



## GaryQ

Spies.... in Internet of things...

now where would you get such a silly idea from? 

If you think that’s bad... try living amongst a bunch of old Mennonite nosies... they make Google seem harmless


----------



## David Baxter PhD

@gooblax


----------



## Daniel

gooblax said:


> Yikes. Agreed, I don't need even one of those devices let alone all 5 or 6. Productivity gains are negligible, and I'm not keen on paying for the privilege to plant potential spy devices in my home.



I like Google Home a lot.  You can cast Youtube, streaming TV, etc. to the Google Home speaker -- great for music, comedy, TED lectures, etc.   So it makes it easier to listen to things, such as while cleaning the house or being outside at the chicken coups 

Regarding privacy, everyone in my data privacy class (taught by two lawyers) agrees there needs to be a national law regarding privacy.


----------



## gooblax

Daniel said:


> I like Google Home a lot.  You can cast Youtube, streaming TV, etc. to the Google Home speaker -- great for music, comedy, TED lectures, etc.   So it makes it easier to listen to things, such as while cleaning the house or being outside at the chicken coups


Maybe I'll jump on board when they release Google Apartment - plays things on the computer that I'm already sitting at, either softly or through headphones I'm already wearing so that neighbours can't hear what I'm doing.


----------



## GaryQ

^^^^^ Now that is funny :rofl:


----------



## Daniel

Mouse as input:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

@gooblax 

I think they have someone working at your company supplying them with cartoon ideas


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

This is almost as funny as getting Canadian Tire "Monday Madness Sale" emails every TUESDAY...



"Oh, no! Pressure pressure quick what should I do?" 

I'm pretty sure I'll be reminded at least twice before my last chance runs out before i start getting another new slew of emails promoting their latest unbeatable deals or best deals of the year emails. 

:facepalm:

P.S. if you're bored and have an Amazon account (which pretty much everyone does.) make sure you're signed in and Look up anything weird like baby stuff unless you have a baby then that's no fun or books on weird subjects and watch the suggestions they are sure you'll be interested come in. For more random fun click on a few "suggestions" that other people bought after viewing said item.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

I guess that’s kinda like:

if it ain’t broke... you’re not trying hard enough.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## GaryQ

I got this at Dollarama last year but realized if I hung it where I wanted (on the outside of my entry door) it would raise a stink in the building and I'd get called to a board meeting: AKA the Principle's office.  Hung it on my coat rack till I find the perfect place for it....  Thinking get one of those 3M easy removable plastic hooks and put it on my pantry door which is pretty much in your face if you come into me casa. If it's in my place they can't say anything. 

Sorry if the image quality isn’t great but it’s distinguishable


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Poor guy, broke, don’t want to go to work and watching Mr. Rogers 

there be good days and the all the other days of the year


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Poor guy, broke, don't want to go to work and watching Mr. Rogers



Could be worse.  At least if you are broke, you can't afford pumpkin spice lattes:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Somehow I get this funny feeling that someone had quite an expressive outburst of OCD behavior


----------



## Daniel

It's part of a new CBT therapy that uses comics for cognitive change


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

I wonder what fake bacon would do, vape and slap maybe


----------



## GaryQ

David Baxter said:


>



Canadian bacon (after lighting smoke and punching avocado)

”Sorry dude but you were asking for that”


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Right after we get the living room curtains hung...


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Results may vary.


----------



## GaryQ

^^^^ The poor guy... went to Mike's Barber shop with a ncie head of black hair and came out salt and peppered


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@gooblax


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

That is what happens when anti-bean supporters are allowed to vote


----------



## David Baxter PhD

And when governments allow monopolies on hammer sales.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Zach Galifianakis: "I hope I'm pronouncing that right."

It's right at the beginning of this video (alert: some NSFW language).


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


>



When my kids were young, they would site down after trick-or-treating  and sort all the treats they didn't like and give them to me. That  usually worked out well because they tended to dislike the stuff I  liked.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

I'm surprised they haven't made a cereal yet fortified with ibuprofen


----------



## Daniel

Acting prevents aging unlike other professions


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Now THAT is funny!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

:rofl:  I assume the author's last name is one indication


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel

An Editor's Feedback on Your Out-Sick E-mail | The New Yorker


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ Love it!


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ or never... why put them in the drawers whyen there's a perfectly good clean laundry hamper? And if you do fold them and put them away, where is your cat supposed to sleep?


----------



## Harebells

You are supposed to leave the drawer open so your cat can sleep in there (on your clean clothes.)


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Reminds me of a boss who always misspelled my first name.  I didn't even know that was possible mg:


----------



## David Baxter PhD

What amazes me is people named Michael who spell their own name Micheal.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Why I don't have goats:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Good argument for Kindle books:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

A spider in the hand is better than two in the mailbox


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

@gooblax


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

...


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

He probably borrowed his copy from Trump.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@gooblax


----------



## gooblax

:rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Wondering if Milo can do this...


----------



## Daniel

"mix with milk or mayonnaise" :rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

@gooblax


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel

Sent from my LM-Q720 using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

New, Recently Discovered Seinfeld Bloopers (made for cast  crew) - YouTube


----------



## David Baxter PhD

"I want to hang a map of the world in my house, and then I'm gonna put  pins into all the locations that I've travelled to. But first I'm gonna  have to travel to the top two corners of the map so it won't fall down."  ~ Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

How did the dinosaurs die?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Another way to keep spirits up:


----------



## Daniel

Too late now:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Moved to dad jokes 

BTW:

"Why do fish live in salt water? Because pepper makes them sneeze."

I read that today in a kids book


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

Should have put it in grams


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Chihuahuas have their own time zone:

chihuahua time - Google Search


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Photoshop at its best:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Mari




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ewww... At first, I thought those were juices.


----------



## Daniel

To be fair, it's one way to enjoy McDonalds without the heartburn


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Daniel said:


> To be fair, it's one way to enjoy McDonalds without the heartburn



Does it come with fries though?


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Thread split to Humor - NOS 2


----------

